# Inbico Frogs ( Yellow Imitators )



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I also just received 3 Imitators ( Tigrecito ) from Sean. Wow! they are stunning. I will try to get pictures up tomorrow ... If anyone received some of these feel free to post pics here, i would love to compare.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

dangit boy, you don't need to be spending no more money on frogs :wink:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Hahahaha...I won my bet with myself....I predicted you would either get the yellow imitators or the variablis :wink: 

Bill


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

hehe.... stop lying you new i would get them. I Would love to see more pics of others... THey are bright yellow but not all over the body like that pic showed in Herpetologi. Still gorgeous reguardless


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

and the pics are... where? hmmm?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Gotta wait for the camera tomorrow. Maybe tonight


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm not good with waiting.....(finger fidling, tapping...) are the pics ready now?

how 'bout now?
:lol: :lol:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thumbnails only! :lol: 



elmoisfive said:


> Hahahaha...I won my bet with myself....I predicted you would either get the yellow imitators or the variablis :wink:
> 
> Bill


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

OMG i am dying to get a cam but my girlfriend like always is letting me down grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :evil: . Come on people post some Yellow Imi pics, im going nuts here hehe...... Tomorrow ill post mines.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Do you'res look like this?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Brian , Yes they do sorta. Do yours have Blue legs also..... I got one with the greenish legs like yours, one with bluish and the other one is in between.....


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, though the camera (or my camera use) seems to make them look more yellowish.
Holding back more comment for now... :roll:


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

How many did you get, and if you have any more pics please post.... 

Thanks


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Only a couple crappy ones for now...maybee later tonight.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone else?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

To make some things clear here is my explination. The Gold Imis are ofcourse from Peru, Caniarachi Valley. There are two basic popullation, one being greenish form and ofcourse this more gold one. They do look alot like normal imitators but there is a bit of color difference, just need to get my cam hehe..... Come on i know there are 4 more people who have them, so show us 8)


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

froglet said:


> To make some things clear here is my explination. The Gold Imis are ofcourse from Peru, Caniarachi Valley. There are two basic popullation, one being greenish form and ofcourse this more gold one. quote]
> 
> two basic populations in peru? A gold and and and a greeish one?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

There are tons of Imitator morphs, but dominant are the green morph and gold.... Its not all gold but the yellow is much brighter and even vanishes into the legs a bit...


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

If you mean dominant in the hobby, ok. But in the wild, by far the 'dominant' morph of imitator is the lowland, aka 'yurimaguensis'. The green and the yellow imitator are actually from the same population, but there is plenty of intrapopulation variation to allow for the splitting into two varieties. Actually one could go farther, counting all the crazy and weird imitator I've seen in nature...army morph, lime morph, the one we call the 'bastimentos' morph (if you saw it you'd understand), the list goes on and on. Never a boring imitator.

Evan


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ get dendrobates.org back up so we can see some of them


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

The imitators I received from INIBICO all came from the Cainarachi Valley in San Martin Peru. In this concession of land, there are a wide variety of imitator. Some with small spots, some with larger spots, some with lines, etc...however there were two fairly easy populations to discriminate. One being more yellow bodied with green or blue legs AND the other being more of a uniform green body and matching green legs...

I dont think that is lowland :wink:


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Ric Sanchez said:


> If you mean dominant in the hobby, ok. But in the wild, by far the 'dominant' morph of imitator is the lowland, aka 'yurimaguensis'. The green and the yellow imitator are actually from the same population, but there is plenty of intrapopulation variation to allow for the splitting into two varieties. Actually one could go farther, counting all the crazy and weird imitator I've seen in nature...army morph, lime morph, the one we call the 'bastimentos' morph (if you saw it you'd understand), the list goes on and on. Never a boring imitator.
> 
> Evan


lol thanks evan............I miss peru!


----------

